# Wakü, wie spühlen ?



## Koyote (23. Dezember 2010)

*Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Hi, da morgen meine Wakü nun wirklich kommen soll, mache ich mir immer mehr gedanken. Wie soll ich Radi AGB Schläuche und Co. vor dem ersten Benutzen reinigen ? Reicht es wenn ich Wasser durch kochen desziliere und dann damit einen trockenen Problelauf mache ? Im richtigem Kreislauf wird dann natürlich Kühlerflüssigkeit verwendet.
Wäre toll, wenn mir ein Profi noch heute Nacht oder morgen früh antworten könnte. DANKE !


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*



lol

Destiliertes Wasser gibt es im Baumarkt..

5l kanister für nen paar euro..

oder an der Tanke....

und Radi ordentlich durchspülen....




MFG


----------



## Koyote (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Aber selbst gekochtes geht nicht ? Also nur zum spühlen, nicht für den Kreislauf.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Cilit Bang (grüne Kappe) + Wasser zum Vorspülen das lößt das Fett in den Radi und den Kühlern, danach Cilit Bang (orangene Kappe) + Wasser (5 spritzer reichen auf einem Liter) das in den Radi und kurz einwirken lassen (4-5 Minuten, dabei gelegentlich schütteln) und gründlich ausspülen mit Wasser. Die Kühler würde ich auch zum reinigen auseinander bauen und mit einer alten Zahnbürste bearbeiten. Die Schläuche habe ich persönlich nur mit norm. Wasser gespült.


----------



## Koyote (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Misst, habe jetzt hier nicht das Cilit Bang Lokal daheim 
Kann ich es nicht einfach mit im gekochtem Wasser also desziliert durchspühlen ? Weil das wäre viel einfacher für mich ...


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Klar wär das einfacher, nur das löst nur kein Fett und das fällt bei der Produktion an!


----------



## Koyote (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Aber das schadet der Wakü nicht ? Dann spühle ich das einfach damit. Ich kauf jetzt net extra Cilit Bang....


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Nein Schaden tuts net, aber beschwer dich net wenn es nachher irgendwelche Ausflockungen gibt.


----------



## DAEF13 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Wenn du auf ein sauberes System verzichten kannst und dich mit Problemen wie dem Verstopfen des/der Kühler rumplagen möchtest, warum nicht


----------



## InDeXJoKa (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Also ich würde zum testen, durchspülen einfach Destilliertes Wasser benutzen. Ich habe es zwar damals mit normalem Wasser gemacht aber Destilliertes wäre ideal.

Edit: Hast du gebrauchte Teile bestellt ?


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

ehm  nur weil mans kocht ist es kein destiliertes wasser  dann ist es abgekocht also keimfrei aber bei destiliertem wasser gehts drum das kein kalk und so mehr drin is d.h. du müsstest den wasserdampfauffangen und zum kondensieren bringen und das dann wieder auffangen


----------



## Trafalgar (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

der hauptgrund, warum dest.wasser für wakü verwendet wird, ist keine kalkablagerung, ein weiterer faktor ist der, dass dest.wasser keinen strom leitet; dh leck ungleich kurzschluss (salze & minerale im wasser nicht vorhanden).

könnte jemand die cillit bang sache genau schildern? in wiefern durchspülen?
besitze einen Mora, den also voll mit Wasser, 1l = 5 spritzer (ob grün oder orange) und stehen lassen, geleg. schütteln. 
ausspülen = mit pumpe dest. wasser durchjagen oder nur wasser einschütten und durchlaufen lassen (beim Mora sehr gut möglich, da die Anschlüsse an verschiedenen Ecken sind -> schwerkraft) und unten auffangen, ganze prozedur nochmal?

_ergo, wie lang muss ich spülen und wie genau soll die spülung nach der eigentlichen reinigung & fett/kalklösung verlaufen?
_


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Nur bei Neuanschaffung mit CB (grün)-Wassermischung für die Fettlösung in den Radiator geben einwirken lassen und gelegendlich schütteln hier kann man länger einwirkenlassen da CB (grün) nicht so aggressiv ist (10-15 min). Bei CB (orange)-Wassermischung selbe Prozedur nur die Einwirkzeit max 5 min. da es das Metall angreift und bei Kupfer (CPU-Kühler etc.) zum unschönen Anlaufen führt. Letzteres ist besonders beim jährlichen Reinigen und bei gebrauchten Kühlern sehr zu empfehlen, um das Kupfer wieder zum glänzen zu bringen. 

Nach der CB-Reinigung sind besonders die Radiatoren gut zu durchspülen (mit norm.Wasser) um das CB völlig zu entfernen, damit nichts davon in den Kreislauf gelangt (Vermeiden von Reaktionen mit eventuellen Wakü-Zusätzen). Ich persönlich spüle die Radiatoren immer mit dem Duschschlauch durch, um sicher zu gehen das da immer frisches Wasser durchfließt.


----------



## Koyote (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Naja, ich mache es jetzt einfach so. Und berichte euch dann. Wann merke ich, ob was passiert ist ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*



Trafalgar schrieb:


> der hauptgrund, warum dest.wasser für wakü verwendet wird, ist keine kalkablagerung, ein weiterer faktor ist der, dass dest.wasser keinen strom leitet; dh leck ungleich kurzschluss (salze & minerale im wasser nicht vorhanden).


 

Nur wenn destiliertes wasser ausläuft ,

nimmt es Partikel auf

und wird Chemisch verunreinigt.

Das macht sich bemerkbar ,

indem es wieder Elektrisch leitend wird.

Also PC aus ,Baterie entfernen.

Dann trocknen.........^^


MFG


----------



## ATB (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Ich hab heute meine Kühlanlage komplett zerlegt, weil ich so einige Anfängerfehler ausbügeln will

Es geht drumm Öl bzw Fette zu entfernen. Macht es da Sinn zum "Vorbehandeln" Wasser und Spüli zirkulieren zu lassen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Siehe meinen Post oben, oder ist das ne Frage um sich das Cilit Bang zu sparen. 

Meinst du mit "zirkulieren" einen fertigen Kreislauf mit Pumpe und angeschlossene Kühler?


----------



## ATB (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Nein. Cilit Bang hab ich hier. Ist eine Frage, ob die Pumpe (Aquastream XT) bzw. Dessen Keramik das chemisch aushält + Dichtung.

Zirkulieren: Den Radi an Pumpe hängen und über nacht laufen lassen. extren aufgbeaut


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

das grüne zeugs sollte nen paar minuten gut gehen, ka wie das plastik der pumpe da reagiert, die keramikwelle wird das ohne zu zucken aushalten 
das orange hat mir am we nach 2 minuten die keramikbeschichtung meines herds angelöst woraufhin nun an einigen stellen der edelstahl durchschimmert  
das würde ich bei keiner komponente nutzen die irgendwo nen plastikteil hat


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Dichtungen kannst du ja vorher entfernen. 

Außer du willst das echt mit einem Kreislauf machen, aber warum Einzelreinigung ist doch viel effektiver.


----------



## ATB (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Ich wollte den Radi mal richtig extrem brutal reinigen. vor 2 Monaten hatte ich ihn schon mal mit Cilit Bang behandelt. Allerdings hat sich die Reinigungsfüllung trotz mehrerer Versuche nie vernünftig verteilt, sodass ich immer wieder Öl (Nicht nur ein Bisschen) im AGB vorfand. Jetzt wollte ich irgendwie eine dauerhafte Strömung herstellen, damit diese Ölerei mal aufhört. Und ich den Kreislauf nicht alle 2 Monate sanieren muss.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Wie gesagt ich lasse das Cilit Bang (grün) so 15 min einwirken und danach spüle ich den Radi mittels einem Duschschlauch aus, wenn du diesen Vorgang mehrmals hintereinander ausführst sollte sich das Fett/Öl-Gemisch entfernen lassen. Ich denke das du jetzt sogar die komplette Wakü reinigen solltest, da sich das Zeug ja nu im ganzen Kreislauf verteilt hat.


----------



## ATB (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Ich hab bereits die Ganze Wakü zelegt. Mir it halt wichtig, dass ich alles Richtig mache. Und wie es am sinnvollsten zu reinigen ist. 
Kann mann die restlichen Bauteile mit Spuli reinigen? Wie siehts da mit Plexiglas aus?


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

öhm also ich frage mich ja gerade wie ihr öl da rein bekommt? ich hab ("schlau") wie ich manchma bin bis jetzt immer das durchspülen erstmal vergessen aber ich hab bis jetzt auch noch nirgendo irgendwas seien es metallspänchen oder öl oder kp was in meinem kreislauf gefunden


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein … Spüli ist ja nicht so agressiv.


----------



## ATB (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Bei der Produktion des Radiators werden Fette zum Löten benutzt. Leider Reinigen die Herteller die Komponenten garnicht oder nur unzureichend.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

meinen radiator hab ich durchgespült bis zum geht nicht mehr und für alle fälle hab ich nen filter in meinen kreislauf eingesetzt, selbst wenn es hieß unnötig, ich bin lieber überparanoid als meinen faulen arsch unnötig oft zu erheben und wakü zu säubern 
das plexi würd ich mit spüli reinigen, nur nix aggresives und nix mit alkohol, sonst wird es entweder die oberfläche komplett milchig, gummiartig, oder es verwandelt sich direkt in sonne galertartige masse die brennt wie teufel  ...  
und lieber zu lange ausspülen dannach als zu wenig, keine reste spüli etc... zurück lassen sonst haste demnächst blubberbläschen anstelle von ölaugen im kreislauf


----------



## ATB (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Ich habe im Watercoolforum noch einen anderen Reinigungsvorschlag gefunden.->Link

Da ist von Zitronensaft mit Salz die rede. Macht das chemisch überhaupt Sinn?
Bevor mir wieder zu Cilit Bang geraten wird: Ich habe meinen Mora 3 jetzt schon einmal mit CB grün behandelt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

hauptsache mehr organische rückstände und mineralien in den kreislauf einbringen, ideale lebensbedingungen schaffen etc....
ne, ganz ehrlich, es mag putztechnisch geniale haushaltsmittel geben um x arten von verschmutzung zu reinigen, aber ich würd nix organisches etc... davon zur reinigung in einem eigentlich geschlossenen kreislauf einsetzen, es wird dir das plastik nicht verätzen, es wird das gummi nich angreifen, etc. 
ber da nutz ich lieber irgendwelche chemischen mist und passe auf das ich ihn nach anleitung oder entsprechender empfehlung nutze, der schimmelt nicht und bakterien/algen/kleinstlebewesen die des überleben gibts vielleicht aufm mars oder aber bei schwarzen rauchern aufm meeresgrund, aber nicht in der nähe meines pc 
ansonsten fließen bald zitrusflocken am guckfenster vorbei 
meine meinung zum thema bio in wakü 

edit:
ka, grün war doch des 'harmlose' cb zeug ?
hab meinen mora mit orange gespült
halbe stunde mit wasser ausgespült
dannach mit 'grün'
wieder ewig mit wasser gespült
mit destiliertem wasser 2 mal komplett geflutet und wieder geleert
bis heute keinerlei probs mit irgendwas im kreislauf 

orange löst wohl auch irgendwelche oxidschichten auf dem kupfer sowie produktionsrückstände, während grün dann eher so die abschlussreinigung darstellt  ....
oder ich vertausch grade grün mit orange 

edit2:
mit essig und salz kann man im falle von bronze den grünstich komplett entfernen, denke ähnliches wird bei citro (säure) und salz auch ablaufen bei oxidschichten, allerdings wird im falle von bronze die masse halt aufgetragen und ist nicht tauglich um die so durch den radi zu jagen, eher sowas wie salzkruste


----------



## ATB (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Zitronensaft ist zwar organisch, aber zu sauer, als das irgendwelche Mikroben den überstehen könnten. Mir gehts ja auch erstmal nur darum, ob das chemisch Sinn macht.


----------



## Bin2good (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Naja, ich mache es jetzt einfach so. Und berichte euch dann. Wann merke ich, ob was passiert ist ?


 
Ich frag mich bloss, warum Du dann hier erst gross nen Fragethread eröffnest.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Zitronensaft ist zwar organisch, aber zu sauer, als das irgendwelche Mikroben den überstehen könnten. Mir gehts ja auch erstmal nur darum, ob das chemisch Sinn macht.



Zitronensaft enthält jede Menge Zucker und wenn du ihn ausreichend verdünst oder er in ein basisches Milieu kommt (Korrosionischutzzusätze sind i.d.R. basisch), dann ist die Säure neutralisiert. Da man Zitronensäure auch in Reinform in der Drogerie bekommt (eben zum Zwecke der Reinigung) sehe ich irgendwie nicht, wieso man Zitronensaft nehmen sollte (von der ganzen Quetscherei mal ganz abgesehen). Salz hat afaik gar keine reinigende Wirkung - es sei denn, man nutzt es als Scheuermittel. (für Eisenpfannen ist es gut geeignet  )
Was in der Zusammenstellung auf jeden Fall fehlt: Ein Fettlöser - und der ist imho das wichtigste. Stoffe, die sich in Wasser lösen, kriegst du auch so einigermaßen raus und Stoffe, die sich erst bei extrem niedrigen pH lösen, können einem eigentlich egal sein, wenn man nicht gerade mit reinem oder angesäuertem Wasser im späteren Kreislauf arbeitet. Das Problem sind fettige Substanzen, die ggf. durch Wasserzusätze angelöst und dann im Kreislauf verteilt werden.


----------



## ATB (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Habe gestern nacht mal Spüliwasser drinnen stehen gelassen. Heute hab ich noch 2 mal CB grün reingetan. Hab bei CB jeweils eine halbe Stunde einwirken lassen. Die erste CB-Spülung habe ich im Verhältnis Wasser:CB 1:1 gemacht. Da mir dann leider das CB ausging gingen die beiden heutigen Behandlungen mit ca. 1:20 ans Werk. Wirkzeit jeweils 1/2 Stunde. Könnte da denn jetzt immer noch was Fettiges drin sein?



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> hab meinen mora mit orange gespült
> halbe stunde mit wasser ausgespült
> dannach mit 'grün'



In welcher Konzentration hast du die Mittel verwendet? Doch nicht etwa Pur?


----------



## Ichbins (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Heute Cilit Bang Grün und Orange besorgt je 1 Liter im Angebot, statt 750ml für zusammen 7,70€ ist das ok oder gibt es das auch günstiger? Leider gibt es keine 250ml gebinde.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Könnte da denn jetzt immer noch was Fettiges drin sein?



Ich hoffe du hast auch gut gespült. 

Also wenn dann immer noch fettige Sachen drin sein sollten, was ich bei so einer Behandlung ausschließe, solltest du mal überprüfen wer dir immer das Sonnenblumenöl in die Wakü kippt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> In welcher Konzentration hast du die Mittel verwendet? Doch nicht etwa Pur?



ich wollt meine komponenten reinigen, nicht auflösen 

hab die im mischverhältnis von 1:3 genutzt, auf 3 teile wasser, 1 teil cb
war im hwluxx forum recht passabel beschrieben 

Cilit-Bang grün (um Lötfette      und andere unpolare Rückstände zu entfernen)

Cilit-Bang orange (um die      Oxidschicht auf den Kupferteilen des Radiators zu entfernen.)


anmerkung: gute handschuhe nutzen, durch die reinigungsmittel wurd alles glitschig, da basisch (falls das gegenteil von basisch, kurz berrichtigen, aber wenns glitschig wurd wie lauge wars doch basisch, oder ?!?!) und als ich dann geschwenkt habe bin ich wie solls anders sein abgerutscht und hab den radiator mit dem handballen an den kühlrippen gebremst, das grillmuster hat nen paar wochen zum ausheilen gebraucht und das cb brennt leicht in offenen wunden (fals ihr es euch nicht denken konntet)


----------



## ATB (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Bin jetzt mit dem Reinigen fertig. Gebe Sonntag mal einen Lagebericht.
Bitte lieber Gott, lass es nicht wieder den Golf von Mexiko sein.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Der Kraftreiniger enthält Sulfaninsäure (5-10%) und Phosphorsäure (3-5%) wohl eher keine basische Lösung. 

PS: Angaben sind aus dem Sicherheitsdatenblatt!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

ok, ich dachte wenn das so glitschig wird wie spüli etc... wärs eher laugenartig, aber wenn da säure drinn is, wars das mit der theorie, damn, schule is zu lange her für solche feinheiten, *pöses hirn*


----------



## ATB (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Hab noch mal eine Frage zum Biozid. 

1. Ich will nur dest. Wasser benutzen. Also keine "harten" Chemikalien. Hab mit G48 schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.
2. Gilt elementares Silber, dass scih im Kreislauf befindet als zuverlässig? Also gegen Algen und anderes Ungeziefer? Sonst würde ich nämlich ein Stückchen Silber mit in den Kreislauf bauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Wenn dann brauchst du gelöstes Silber, da wären entsprechende Salze der direktere Weg.
Im Vergleich zu z.B. Ethanol ist das aber bedenklicher - sowohl was die spätere Entsorgung angeht, als auch etwaige Auswirkungen auf die Wakü (ausgehend von einem Feststoff: Schmirgeleffetk?)

Mir sind bis auf weiteres aber keine Berichte von Biobefall in dest-pur Kreisläufen bekannt, die keinem Sonnenlicht ausgesetzt waren. Watercool gibt offiziell Zitronensäure als Biozid-Empfehlung an. (definitiv unbedenklich in ausreichender Konzentration wirkungsvoll - in zu hoher aber korrosionseinleitend)


----------



## ATB (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Womit wieder die Frage der Dosierung auftritt. Der Ausdruck "eine Messerspitze reicht" ist irgendtwie zu ungenau. Kann man das nicht auf Gramm pro Liter angeben?

Noch mal zum Sonnenlicht. Ich habe jetzt durchsichtige Schläuche, in die indirekt Tageslicht fällt. War es nicht irgendwie, das Kupfer auch eine biozide Wirkung hat? Einen Heatkiller full Kupfer und ein Mora 3 bilden ja schließlich eine sehr große Kupferoberfläche.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Ich zitiere mal Watercool:



> *4.2 Kupferkühler mit Radiator
> 
> * Das  Optimum für eine Wasserkühlung im praktikablem Umfang stellt wohl ein  geschlossener Kreis mit Kupferkühlung und Radiator dar. Hier lässt sich  gefahrlos reines destilliertes Wasser verwenden, da alleine schon das  beim Bilden der Oxidschicht angelöste Kupfer für die meisten Keime  tödlich ist und der Rest sich in der nährstoffarmen Umgebung nicht  entwickeln kann. Wer aber hundertprozentig sichergehen will, dass er  keinerlei Keime in seinem System hat, der kann Wasserstoffperoxid,  Alkohol und/oder Kupfer/Aluminiumsulfat in einer Dosierung um 0,01mg  Sulfat, 1-4 ml Alkohol oder 2ml Peroxid pro Liter Wasser zugeben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Womit wieder die Frage der Dosierung auftritt. Der Ausdruck "eine Messerspitze reicht" ist irgendtwie zu ungenau. Kann man das nicht auf Gramm pro Liter angeben?



Ich kanns nicht (versuch es beim Watercoolsupport - wenn man es schafft, eine Antwort zu erhalten sind die i.d.R. recht hilfreich  ). Ich weiß nur, dass 1 gehäufter Esslöffel pro Liter genug ist, um elektrochemische Korrosion zwischen Nickel und Kupfer zu verursachen.



> Noch mal zum Sonnenlicht. Ich habe jetzt durchsichtige Schläuche, in die indirekt Tageslicht fällt. War es nicht irgendwie, das Kupfer auch eine biozide Wirkung hat? Einen Heatkiller full Kupfer und ein Mora 3 bilden ja schließlich eine sehr große Kupferoberfläche.



Kupferionen sind biozid, ja. Die Frage ist, ob genug im Wasser sind - denn Kupferoxid ist unlöslich und Kupfer somit selbst passivierend. Deswegen gibt man ja Zitronensäure zu: Die Säure an sich ist nicht ungesund, wenn man sie nicht sehr hoch konzentriert, aber sie senkt den pH und erschwert damit die Oxidbildung/sorgt für eine höhere Ionenkonzentration.
Normalerweise geht man davon aus, dass es auch ohne reichen sollte. Aber es gibt ein paar Leute, die von "Biobefall" berichten. Ob das Fehldeutungen sind kann ich nicht sagen, aber die Logik besagt, dass Organismen Energie brauchen. Ohne Licht (und in dest. Wasser auch ohne nenneswerte Verbindungen, die man verstoffwechseln könnte) haben sie definitiv keine Chance - selbst wenn es kein wirkungsvolles Biozid gibt.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Ich habe gehört, wenn man so nichts hat, dann sollte man einfach mit normalem leitungswasser oft durchspülen, dann mit warmen wasser, dann ne essiglösung, ganze nacht ziehen lassen und anschließen auspülen mit leitungswasser...
Was meint ihr?
Ich stehe auch grad vor meiner erstem Wakü und möchte mal loslegen 
Diese Essig Methoden scheint billig zu sein und finde die auch gar nicht so schlecht...
Wie wäre es mit nem How-To wenn sich jemand einverstanden erklärt?
Weil ich habe soweit GAAR keine ahnung ^^


----------



## Ichbins (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Habe da mal eine frage, verfärbt sich das Wasser bei einer von den 2 CilitBang Behandlungen, weil bei mir kommt aus den Phobya Radiator nur klares Wasser raus und kurz mal ein paar Krümel


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

hatte nen rosa farbstich im wasser weil ich mir ja die hand aufgeschnitten hatte beim spülen und keinerlei krümel, ansonsten war da nix 


zum thema essig, das ganze wird entkalkend wirken  sprich der kalk beim warmen wasser wird wieder gelöst.
und wenn man so nix hat ..... woher willste wissen das du so nix hast, war der radi schon in betrieb oder neu etc.... solange das ding nicht mindestens einmal gelaufen ist haste schlecht einsicht wie der verschmutzungs/oxidationsgrad ist und ob irgendwas ausspülen tut 
um das zu verhindern habe ich einfach direkt gespült und keinerlei probleme 
lieber am anfang nen schritt zu viel als den ganzen mist wieder zu zerlegen und dann richtig reinigen, mit bürste etc... weil wenn sich erstma schmodder oder was auch immer über alle kühler etc... verteilt wars das 

wenn dein karma entsprechend gut ist würde ichs vielleicht drauf ankommen lassen, bei meinem karma rächt sich sowas leider immer


----------



## Ichbins (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Ich habe es gleich mal ein bisschen übertrieben:
5x Grün (ca 1h gesamt)
4x Orange  (ca 20min gesamt)
immer im Wechsel und richtig durchgespült zwischen drin und danach


----------



## ATB (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*



> 5x Grün (ca 1h gesamt)
> 4x Orange  (ca 20min gesamt)


(Angebmodus)ich hab zwar nur 3x Grün aber ca. 2h gesamt. (/Angebmodus)

 Das Orange hab ich nicht und werde ich nicht benutzen. Ist mir zu "scharf".

Aus dem Baumarkt habe ich mal zum Versuchen Silberwolle von Heissner gekauft. Das Zeug ist eigentlich für Zimmerbrunnen gedacht. Es heist "Silver San" (ist sogar patentiert). Google spuckt diewerse Seiten aus, auf denen dieses Spezialsiber als ultimativer Keimtöter angeprisen wird. 

Das wird ein spannender Langzeittest.


----------



## empty (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

@Spock: gutes Zitat

Jawoll Kupferionen sind für Wasserorganismen giftig darum werden Flüsse und Seen immer auf Kupferkonzentration geprüft. Weiter Korrosionsinhibitoren die in jedem Mittel (Inno, G48, Feser etc) sind in Glykol gelöst das genauso giftig (konzentrationsabhängig) für kleinst Organismen ist.

Auch Silber ist eine möglichkeit aber schaut euch mal die Spannungsreihe an ich glaube das sagt genug.


----------



## ATB (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

@empty: Könntest du das für Laien noch etwas vereinfachen? Mit Chemie hab ich es nicht so.

Wenn ich das in Wikipedia richtig deute gibt Silber mehr Ionen ab als Kupfer. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## empty (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

So wie ich das gerade im Kopf habe, habe hier mein schlaues Buch nicht. Wird elementares Silber nicht gelöst. Eher Kontra wirst du Silberionen einführen wird wieder ein Mischkreislauf entstehen und Silberionen werden auf kosten von Kupfer Reduziert, für laien Gefällt. Wirkung gleich null.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Noch mahl zum Spülen der WAKÜ.

Ich mach das immer so Destelirdes wasser brauchen wir wiso. Und die Zusetze ja auch das kauf ich alles.

So we man keinn ESSIG da heim hat oder das SILLET BENG oder wie das heist reicht auch Glas Reiniger oder Spül mitel oder KLAR Spüler das einfach mit wasser Mischen kann auch Normahlles leitungas wasser sein egal. bevor man dan es Kommplet fertick macht 1x mit Destelirten wasser 1std lauffen lassen das sistem und dan ablassen und seinne Wasser Zusetze rein machen und sein Destelirtes wasser. fertick hatte so noch nie Propleme seit ich das so mache ich mach jedes jahr was an meinner WAKÜ seit 3 jahre keinne Flocken mehr und bei andere wo ich was zu sammen baue auch nicht .

Aber ich Würde Trostem 1x im jahr das wasser Wegseln. wenn der PC nicht jeden TAG Leüft und das nur Kurtz.

Meine WAKÜ pc Lauffen 24std 7 tage die woche und ja ist alles ok bei mir


----------



## ATB (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

@NFS-Meister2002: Dein Text ist zu stark verbugt.

Nur, ob ich es richtig verstanden habe.
Also Kupfer und Silber vorhanden: keine Wirkung
Nur Silber: Wirkung

OK. Neuer Versuch. Gibt es eigentlich Erfahrungsberichte mit Mayhems-Biocide?
Taugt das was?


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

So der Sonntag ist schon länger vorbei! Wo bleibt dein Bericht?


----------



## ATB (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Ich musste leider feststellen, dass sogut wie alle O-Ringe zu dünn sind. Als ich die "Sanierung" gemacht habe, zog ich auf alle Anschlüsse neu O-ringe auf. Jetzt habe ich aber bei einem externem (nicht im Case) Testlauf Leckage an über 5 (!) Stellen bemerkt. Alle hervorgerufen durch zu dünne O-ringe. Jetzt muss ich demnächst erstmal schon wieder in Baumarkt und die Größe 11x2 mm besorgen. 

P.S: Brauche dringend Rat zum Biozid.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Das ja mal wieder ein Rückschlag. 

PS: Schau in meinem zitierten Link von Watercool da steht was zum Thema Biozid und das Zeug bekommst du in jeder Apotheke!


----------



## ATB (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Also Alkohol = Plexiglaskiller (Dosis von 4 ml/Liter schon gefährlich?)
Peroxid = Wechselwirkung mit Wakü-kunststoffen?

Empty! Fachmänische Meinung ist gebraucht!


----------



## empty (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Also Alkohol = Plexiglaskiller (Dosis von 4 ml/Liter schon gefährlich?)
> Peroxid = Wechselwirkung mit Wakü-kunststoffen?
> 
> Empty! Fachmänische Meinung ist gebraucht!



Also zum ersten, Alkohol ist nicht immer ein Plexiglaskiller es kommt auf den Alkohol drauf an und was das Plexi für eine Qualität sprich Herstellung und Weichmacheranteil im Plastik.

Isopropyl-Alkohol ist relativ ungefährlich ich habe damit selber schon meine Plexi-Teile gereinigt. Ethanol je nach Einwirkungszeit trübt das Plexi ein.

Ich weiss nicht was du für ein Peroxid meinst, ein Peroxid ist nur eine R-O-O-R Bindung. Ich glaube nicht das es mit dem POM oder anderen Kunststoffen wechselwirkt, aber je nach Peroxid kann halt der Druck stark steigen und in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf bedeutet das halt ein Leck.

Vielleicht spezifizierst du die Frage noch einmal.


----------



## ATB (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Es handelt sich um Wasserstoffperoxid. Greift das Wakü-Materialien an?


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

irgendwoher kenn ich das zeug "Wasserstoffperoxid"...
Ist das nicht in so Pickel-Lotionen drin und wirkt ziemlich aggressiv? :O

Grüße


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

es ist ein Bleichmittel, manche verwenden es um ihre Haarfarbe dem IQ anzupassen

(strohdumm + dunkle Haare) x Wasserstoffperoxid = strohdumm + strohblond


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

aaaah, ich schätze trotzdem , dass ichs da irgendwo gelesen habe...ODER ich verwechsle da etwas ganz groß...

nunja, du hast ja mal ganz große vorurteile mein lieber  

naja b2t: ...ô.Ô


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Wasserstoffperoxid ist halt eine schwache Säure, in Apotheken bekommt man das als 35%-Lösung.
Genauso wie alle anderen Sachen, macht auch hier die Dosis das Gift, wenn man es nicht übertreibt und nur geringe Mengen in der Wakü nutzt, passiert nichts mit den Komponenten! Wie etwa bei Zitronensäure wird ja auch als Biozid verwendet.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

ich würds nicht in meinen kreislauf kippen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Naja dort steht "beständig" und das bei 1% (was ja 10ml auf einem Liter dest. Wasser sind) und ich denke bei 1ml ist die biozide Wirkung immer noch gegeben. 

In Innovatec Protect sind >90% Ethandiol enthalten und laut deiner Liste sind Alkohole auch beständig.

Und wer läßt schon sein Kühlmedium länger als ein Jahr im Kreislauf?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Peroxid ist, wie der Name schon sagt, in erster Linie oxidierend (genau das Gegenteil einer Säure) Wenn du das ins Wasser kippst läuft dir erstmal dein Kupfer an, danach wird es spannend, wie die ganzen Kunststoffe (Schläuche,...) reagieren. Selbst wenn es keine Schäden anrichtet, so ist doch mit einer Konzentrationsabnahme zu rechnen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Die tabelle gilt für pom, das ist ein kunststoff der relativ unempfindlich im umgang mit chemikalien ist, aber wie ruyven schon sagte hast du nicht nur pom im kreislauf
Plexiglas ist empfindlicher, pvc ist empfindlicher, die dichtungen sind vermutlich empfindlicher....

Wenn pom auf einen stoff (in welcher konzentration auch immer) ungenügend, oder begrenzt beständig ist, würd ichs nicht reinkippen


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Da frag ich mich doch glatt wie Watercool, als Wakü-Teilehersteller denn Wasserstoffperoxid als Biozid empfehlen kann und die wissen ja was so in einem Wakü-Kreislauf vorhanden ist?! 

Klar die Tabelle gilt nur für Polyoxymethylen (POM) und das das ein Kunststoff ist weiß ich selbst, denn ich habe genug davon in meinem Kreislauf! 
Nur dort steht halt bei 1%-Lösung beständig, sowie alle Alkohole und letzteres wird gerade in vielen Zusätzen verwendet!
Bei Zitronensäure (greift ja auch Kupfer an nach meiner Erfahrung) steht sogar begrenzt beständig (zumindest bei POM) und trotzdem lauten einige Empfehlungen eine Messerspitze dieser Substanz in den Kreislauf als Biozid zu geben.  

@ ruyven

Stimmt H2O2 ist hauptsächlich ein Oxidationsmittel (laut Wiki auch eine schwache Säure),  in Verbindung mit Wasser ist es, je nach Verhältnis eine saure Lösung (H2O2 > H2O), oder eine basische Lösung (H2O > H2O2) letzteres ist ja bei der 1% der Fall … berichtige mich bitte falls das nicht stimmen sollte.  Desweiteren wie ich oben schon sagte macht die Dosis das Gift und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das H2O2 in einer 1%-Lösung oder sogar einer 0,1%-Lösung solche drastische Wirkung auf die Komponenten haben soll.

PS: Wenn ich mal die Zeit haben sollte werde ich mal eine Versuchsreihe starten.  Natürlich nicht mit meiner Wakü, aber Behältnisse mit den jeweiligen Lösungsverhältnissen und darin enthaltenen Dichtungen,Schlauch-, Kupfer- und POM-Teilen die auf dem Fensterbrett stehen.
Ich finde das wär doch mal ein sehr interessantes Experiment.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

WC erwähnt H2O2 zwar in ihren Erläuterungen zu Wasserzusätzen, die Empfehlung, die auch in Produkthandbüchern zu finden ist, lautet aber Zitronensäure.


----------



## ATB (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Es gibt Grund zur Anahme, dass der verwendete Tygon-Schlauch für die Verölung verantwortlich ist! Mein AGB stand jetzt etwa 10 Tage geöffnet und nicht befüllt auf meinem Schreibtisch nach einem Testlauf.(Beim Testlauf wurden ausschließlich geruchsfrei Masterkleerschläuche verwendet) Er wurde bereits komplett zerlegt und mit Spüli gereinigt. Als ich eben die Plexischeibe abnahm kahm mir der Duft von Lösemitteln entgegen. Grund für die Demontage: mir sind im AGB Flecken aufgefallen, die nach der Reinigung nicht da waren. Der Geruch entspricht exakt dem eines fabrikneuen Tygonschlauchs, schwarz. Diesen Schlauch habe ich von Oktober bis Ende Dezember verwendet. 

In dem Sinne: Tygon


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

hier mehr zu POM und Umwelteinflüssen


----------



## ATB (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Heute muste ich feststellen, dass die chemischen Ausdünstungen des Tygon Schläuches meinen AGB so schwer beschädigt haben, das ich einen neuen Kaufen muss. 
Das Delrin des AGBs (EK-Bay Spin Reservoir POM) sondert in geringem maße und punktuell eine ölige Substanz ab, die stark nach Tygonschlauch riecht.
Diese Absonderungen entstehen aber an der oberen Innenfläche des AGBs. Da kommt ja normalerweise kein Kühlmittel hin.(Amtsdeutsch) Ich weisse nochmal draufhin, dass der AGB bereits gereinigt war und zum Zeitpunkt des Abtrocknens beanstandungsfrei war.(/Amtsdeutsch; Weiß nicht wie ich es sonst gut beschreiben soll)

Jetzt wollte ich einen Röhren-AGB nehmen. Es muss kein Luxusmodell sein. Ich dachte an einen von Alphacools EOL modellen. Kann man da ruhigen gewissens zugreifen?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

lies dir den Text auf den beiden Bildern durch die ich gepostet habe, an deiner stelle würde ich den AGB eine Woche in einen Eimer Wasser legen und von zeit zu zeit das Wasser wechseln


----------



## ATB (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Ich hätt große Lust die ganze Anlage in die Tonne zu kloppen!
Vor einer halben Stunde hab ich in einem offenem Aufbau mit der Pumpe den Radi durchgespült. Ein Eimer diente als AGB. Und was sammelte sich selbstverständlich dort? Ein Ölfilm nach einer halben Stunde! Trotz der Behandlung die der Radi bekam!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Wenn sich die Weichmacher (oder was auch immer sonst) in die diversen Kunststoffe des Kreislaufes einlagern konnten, dann wirst du vermutlich ziemlich viel Spülzeit einplanen müssen, um sie restlos zu entfernen.
Wenn du keine Korrosionsgefährdeten Bauteile hast würde ich dazu übergehen, einmal die Woche nen Wasserwechsel durchzuführen. Ggf. hilft es, die Komponenten vorher mal alle bei 40-50°C in den Backofen zu packen, damit sich die leicht flüchtigen Elemente verziehen. (Hinweis: Ggf. sollte der Backofen danach seinerseits ein weilchen auf Temperatur gehalten und einmal richtig hochgeheizt werden, bevor man unabgedeckte Nahrungsmittel reinstellt)


----------



## ATB (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

momentan ist der Radi eher mein Problem. Laut der Liste von VVeisserRabe ist POM u.a. Aceton und Alkohol beständig. Es wäre zwar eine wahnsinnige Umweltverpesstung, aber ein Versuch mit Isopropanol bzw. Aceton scheint in meiner Lage fast die einzige Möglichkeit den Radi sauber zu bekommen. (Zu CB-grün siehe Seite 5-7)


----------



## empty (16. Januar 2011)

Aceton ist ziemlich unbedänklich nur beim wegkippen mit Wasser verdünnen. Also Wasserhahn laufen lassen beim wegschütten. Wenn du sensible Haut hast nimm Handschuhe ich persöhnlich arbeite sehr gern mit Aceton und das auch ohne Handschuhe, eigentlich nur.

Aber ist es Ölig wird dor Aceton als polares aprotisches LM nichts bringen. Da müsstest du mit n-Heptan o.ä reinigen.


----------



## ATB (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Ich dachte immer Aceton sei DAS Mittel gegen Öl und Fett? Geht den Isopropanol? 
Was ist n-Heptan den im Volksmund und kriegt man das im Baumarkt oder in der Apotheke?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Aceton trocknet nur gut weg, das ist alles.
Aber aus umweltschutztechnischen Gründen würde ich dringend zur langsamen Variante mit Wasser raten. Alles, was sich im Kreislauf verteilt hat, muss wohl in Wasser (oder dem verwendeten Zusatz) transportierbar gewesen sein.
Jetzt 2-3l Lösungsmittel in den Abfluss zu hauen kann kein Ansatz sein, auch wenn empty sich bei laborüblichen Mini-Mengen keine Gedanken macht.


----------



## empty (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei dir ist aber bei uns im Labor (ca. 16-20 Personen) reicht ein 10L Kanister Reinigungsaceton max. 2-3 Tage also kleine Mengen sind das nicht 

Gut Zugegebener Massen grossteil geht davon in LM-Abfall und selbst wenn in den Abfluss gibt es noch eine Aufbearbeitung seitens des Instituts.

Wenn es Öle oder Fette sind solltest du dich auf suche eines unpolaren, aprotischen Lösungsmittel machen wie z.B n-Heptan (trocknet gut nach) oder Waschbenzin o.ä  denn gleiches löst gleiches. Auch kannst du probieren Tenside einzusetzen (klassisches Spülmittel) damit werden Myzellen gebildet mit polaren Enden die dann in polaren LM (Wasser ist das bekannteste) lösbar sind. So funktioniert Seife.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Warum muss ich gerade an der verrückte professor denken? :p


----------



## empty (17. Januar 2011)

Der lief doch gestern im TV?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*



empty schrieb:


> Gut Zugegebener Massen grossteil geht davon in LM-Abfall und selbst wenn in den Abfluss gibt es noch eine Aufbearbeitung seitens des Instituts.



Eben.
Um mal die ausm englischen Wiki und dem zugehörigen Sicherheitsdatenblatt zu zitieren:

"it is a significant groundwater contaminant due to its high solubility in water. The LD50 of acetone for fish is 8.3 g/l of water (or about 0.8%) over 96 hours,... Acetone may pose a significant risk of oxygen depletion in aquatic systems due to the microbial activity consuming it."
"SPILLAGE DISPOSAL
... Do NOT wash away into sewer. Collect leaking liquid in sealable containers."

Wenn ihr das Zeug literweise in einen normalen Abfluss kippen würdet, dürfte das einiges an Ärger geben. Das kann man mit Ethanol und Wasser machen, aber andere Lösungsmittel zählen imho als Chemikalie 



> Auch kannst du probieren Tenside einzusetzen (klassisches Spülmittel) damit werden Myzellen gebildet mit polaren Enden die dann in polaren LM (Wasser ist das bekannteste) lösbar sind. So funktioniert Seife.



In Anbetracht dessen, dass hier gar kein schnelles und rückstandsfreies Abtrocknen nötig ist, kann ich diesen Vorschlag nur immer wieder betonen.


----------



## empty (17. Januar 2011)

Aber warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht? Die Auswirkungen von Aceton auf Wasserorganismen ist gar nicht so unumstritten wie der englische Wiki (das ist keine Quelle) es darstellt. In meinem Fluka Katalog z.B steht es sei völlig unbedänklich. Anders sieht es aus wenn Stoffe darin gelöst werden die eine Bioaktivität aufweisen denn Aceton kann Wirkstoffe subkutal (richtig geschrieben?) also unter die Haut bringen. 

Ich als angehender Chemiker würde jetzt sicher mit n-Heptan ans Werk gehen. Nachher in ein Becken ausschütten ab auf den Balkon und dort verdampfen lassen 

Zum Tygoon habe ich schon irgendwo ein Test der EMPA  (?) verlinkt wieviel Weichmacher die bei verschieden Temp und die dabei entstehende Verhärtung (Biegeradius) herausgefunden haben. Oder irgendsowas.


----------



## ATB (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Also ich habe grade den Wikiartikel zu n-Heptan gelesen. Da kann man ja auch gleich Ottokraftstoff durch den Radi pumpen.

ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass Aceton so ein schlechter Öllöser sein soll, denn an meinem Arbeitsplatz benutzten wir das um Metallteile von Öl zu reinigen.
Wie sieht es den mit isoprobanol aus in der Wirkung bezüglich Öl/Fette?


----------



## empty (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

n-heptan hat jetzt gerade nichts mit Otto-Kraftstoff zu tun, da es gerade wie es im Artikel steht sehr Klopffreudig ist. Super 0 (sozusagen  )

Auch ist im normalen Benzin verschiedene Additive drin wie Farbzusätze usw. 


Zum lösen. Ich sage es gerne nochmal aber damit bleibts: Aceton ist ein polares aprotisches Lösungsmittel. Damit löst es andere polare Stoffe, denn gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern. Aprotisch heisst nur das es nicht H-Atome bzw Protonen abspalten kann.
Polar bedeutet das es einen permanenten Dipolmoment verfügt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schau dir das Molekül an aufgrund der Elektronegativität "zieht" das Sauerstoff die Elektronen zu sich und erschafft so in dem planaren Molekül einen Dipolmoment.

Öle und Fette sind aber apolare, aprotische Moleküle. Meist ein Triglycerin verestert mit 16-18 C-langen Ketonen. Also sehr apolar. Bis auf kleine VdW-Minidipole gitb es dort keine Dipole ergor in einem Magnetfeld werden sich die Moleküle nicht ausrichten.

qed. Aceton löst keine Fette oder Öle. n-heptan schon. Durchaus kann Aceton aufgrund seiner schwachen oberflächenspannung Öl unterspülen und so wegbringen (auf fertigen Metallbolzen?) aber das hat nichts mit LÖSEN zu tun.

Ich habe fertig. Wenn du isopropanol anschaust wirst du feststellen dass auch dort die R-OH gruppe einen negativen Induktiven effekt hat und auch das wieder eine polarität bedeutet. Und was haben wir gelernt? genau gleich und gleich ist Öl polar? Nein also Nein....

Sorry das tönt jetzt extrem Hochgekotzt, aber ich bemühe mich immer meine Sachen korrekt zu schreiben, wenn ich Scheiss erzählen würde gäbe es sofort x-Personen hier die mich korrigieren. Das ist nicht passiert, auch studiere ich Chemie wenn es etwas gibt das ich wissen sollte dann was was löst......


----------



## empty (18. Januar 2011)

Ämmm Herr Admin, sorry wegen Doppelpost, wenn man etwas weglöscht dann hätte ich zumindest gerne eine PM warum .... Einfach so Kommentarlos finde ich nicht okey, zumal dafür sicher eine "Rechtliche Grundlage" nötig ist und sollte eine gegeben sein möchte ich doch gerne Wissen was es war, damit ich in Zukunft nicht den gleichen "Fehler" noch einmal mache. So hat niemand etwas davon!

Mfg empty


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Ich denke es Bedarf keiner näheren Erklärung, warum in einem Forum in dem deutsches Recht gilt und dass für Minderjährige zugänglich ist, Tipps zur Aufbereitung von Drogen gelöscht werden - oder?


----------



## empty (19. Januar 2011)

Ganz im Ernst ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Aufbearbeitung eines bereits illegal erworbenen Substrats im Gestetz erwähnt oder gar verboten wird. Ein kurzer Blick in Wikipedia zeigt mir das sogar dort Aufbearbeitung und Verwendung aufgezeigt wird. Ich habe nie solche Substrate in den Händen gehabt oder benutzt mir wäre es aber lieber wenn diejenigen die "echten" Substrate konsumieren und nicht noch gefährlichere Cocktails. Nicht umsonst gibt es hierzulande bei jeder Streetparade kostenlose und straffreie Kontrolle der Pillen damit sich die Raver nicht noch gefähelicheres einschmeissen. 

Nochmal ich glaube nicht das die Rechtslage hier so klar ist wie du sie hier darstellst. Aber lasse mich gerne belehren.   Sollte es aber so sein wie ich vermute war das löschen nicht gerechtfertigt und nur mittels Forenregeln zu begründen bzw. Jene zu ergänzen.


----------



## hotfirefox (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*



> Wenn du isopropanol anschaust wirst du feststellen dass auch dort die R-OH gruppe einen negativen Induktiven effekt hat und auch das wieder eine polarität bedeutet. Und was haben wir gelernt? genau gleich und gleich ist Öl polar? Nein also Nein....


Na, na, na... nur weil eine R-OH Gruppe vorhanden ist, heist das noch lange nicht das der Stoff automaisch polar ist. Je länger der Rest der Molekülkette ist, umso größer wird dennoch der unpolare Charakter. Bei Propan-2-ol magst du zwar noch recht haben, allerdings liest sich das bei dir als ob das für alle Moleküle mit R-OH Gruppe gilt.

Zum Aceton:
Aceton ist zwar nicht das perfekte Lösemittel für unpolare Stoffe aber um Rückstände im Radiator zu entfernen mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## empty (19. Januar 2011)

Ja gebe dir Recht die Frage war aber ob Isopropanol es löst. Die Antwort die ich gegeben habe stimmt schon. Die andere Frage wäre wieviele Handelsübliche einfach Alkohole mit C>=5 kennst du? Aber deine Ergänzung hat durchaus seine Berechtigung.


----------



## watercooled (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Man seit ihr 2 Chemiker oder was 
Leute nehmt Cilit Bang und Dest. Wasser dann passt die Sache 

mfg


----------



## hotfirefox (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Berufsalltag eben^^


----------



## ATB (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Das meine Formulierung zu so einer Diskussion führt, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 
Mit "lösen" dachte empty natürlich als Chemiker an "etwas mit etwas anderem vermischen".
Mit "lösen" meinte ich "ablösen/abtrennen/entfernen" von Störsubstanzen innerhalb des Radis.
Kurz: Fremdstoffe (Öl,Fett) zuverlässig aus dem Radi entfernen.

Aber danke, das hier soviel Aufwand zur Beantwortung betrieben wurde.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

das Problem wurde sozusagen gelöst


----------



## ATB (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Hat Isopropanol den ähnliche Eigenschaften gegenüber Öl wie Aceton? Oder "unterkriecht" Aceton Öl/Fett besser? (Zur Beantwortung den Umweltaspekt bitte einmal ausser acht lassen.)


----------



## hotfirefox (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Aceton eignet sich besser und ist billiger (1l im Baumarkt 2€) wobei es sogar Ethanol/Brennspiritus tut.


----------



## ATB (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Mir ist bei meiner Suche nach Isopropanol aufgefallen, dass es Cilit Bang mit der grünen Kappe garnicht mehr als Konzentrat gibt. Jedenfalls nördlich von Hannover nicht. Kein einziger Laden führt Cilit Bang grün als Konzentrat.

P.S.: Bei OBI wurde ich auch nur an eine Apotheke verwiesen. Isopropanol wird in Baumärkten anscheinend nicht geführt.


----------



## ATB (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü, wie spühlen ?*

Auch wenn der Thread jetzt schon alt ist, muss ich doch mal berichten.
Ich habe meinen Mora 3 bissher vergeblich versucht mit Cillit Bang grün zu reinigen. Gestern habe ich das Cillit Bang mit der gelben Kappe benutzt. Insgesamt habe ich 2 Reinigungsvorgänge gemacht. Die Einwirkzeit betrug jeweils 15 Minuten. Eben habe ich wieder einen offenen Testlauf mit Pumpe, Radi und einem Eimer als AGB durchgeführt. Ich hab mich so gefreut, das die Schmutzansammlung an der Wasseroberfläche um ca. 80% zurückgegangen ist. Zudem läßt sich keine Ölansammlung mehr feststellen.


----------

